# Opera and Wine



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

In TC there are several members that love Opera and, at the same time, are fond of tasting a good wine.

Could we select some operatic moments related with this nectar?.

Let's start with this passage from _La Cenerentola_:

_CAVALIERI 
Conciossiacosaché 
Trenta botti già gustò! 
E bevuto ha già per tre 
E finor non barcollò! 
E piaciuto a Sua Maestà 
Nominarlo cantinier. 
Intendente dei bicchier 
Con estesa autorità. 
Presidente al vendemmiar. 
Direttor dell'evoè; 
Onde tutti intorno a te 
S'affolliamo qui a saltar.

DON MAGNIFICO 
Intendente! Direttor! 
Presidente! Cantinier! 
Grazie, grazie; che piacer! 
Che girandola ho nel cor. 
Si venga a scrivere 
Quel che dettiamo.

(Pongonsi intorno ai tavolini, e scrivono)

Sei mila copie 
Poi ne vogliamo.

CAVALIERI 
Già pronti a scrivere 
Tutti siam qui.

DON MAGNIFICO 
Noi Don Magnifico...

(osservando come scrivono)

Questo in maiuscole. 
Bestie! maiuscole. 
Bravi! così. 
Noi Don Magnifico 
Duca e Barone 
Dell'antichissimo 
Montefiascone; 
Grand'intendente; 
Gran presidente, 
Con gli altri titoli 
Con venti eccetera, 
Di nostra propria 
Autorità, 
Riceva l'ordine 
Chi leggerà, 
Di più non mescere 
Per anni quindici 
*Nel vino amabile* 
D'acqua una gocciola. 
Alias capietur 
Et stranguletur 
Perché eccetera 
Laonde eccetera 
Nell'anno eccetera 
Barone eccetera.

(sottoscrivendosi)

CAVALIERI 
Barone eccetera; 
È fatto già.

DON MAGNIFICO 
Ora affiggetelo 
Per la città.

CAVALIERI 
Il pranzo in ordine 
Andiamo a mettere. 
*Vino a diluvio si beverà.*

DON MAGNIFICO 
Premio bellissimo 
Di piastre sedici 
*A chi più Malaga* 
Si succhierà. _


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

There's about as much a connection there as there is between lovers of piano music and a finely crafted ale or pils...oh, wait a minute...perhaps there is a connection.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

That snippet from Cenerentola is such a hilarious little gem of wonderfulness.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Three from Hamlet. I really wish they'd release this version on DVD.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The next one starts at 1'48"


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome that you posted something from the opening gala in Oslo, Alma, although I must say that I'm not overly fond of that Champagner. There is something about Tor-Inge Falch that makes me shudder.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Three from Hamlet. I really wish they'd release this version on DVD.


Unlikely seeing as the nearly identical version (same Simon, same production) is available with the more bankable Dessay.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

_i colmi il calice di *vino* eletto; 
Nasca il diletto, muoia il dolor. 
Da noi s'involino gli odi e gli sdegni, 
Folleggi e regni qui solo amor... 
Gustiamo il balsamo d'ogni ferita,	
Che nuova vita ridona al cor 
Cacciam le torbide cure dal petto; 
Nasca il diletto muoia il dolor._


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Ah Opera and Red wine. A perfect evening!

What about Scarpia in Tosca. He liked a tipple.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

When music critics write reviews of performances at the Met and other great opera houses, it's more like "Opera and whine " !


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Don Giovanni: a connoisseur of wine, and many other things . . .


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Werther: Vivat Bacchus! Semper vivat!






L'elisir d'amore


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Sometimes wine tasting goes to a whole other level.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Il segreto per esser felici - _Lucrezia Borgia_


----------

